# Upscaling N64 to display on HDTV



## Mr. Moon

Hey all,

I'm currently investigating methods to play an N64 on a HDTV at a reasonable quality, and I've stumbled upon upscalers such as this one: http://www.amazon.com/MyGica-V2VPro-Video-Converter-Switcher/dp/B000XXZQWQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326521263&sr=8-1
The N64 connects to a TV with a composite cable and displays at a resolution of 640x480, as far as I know.

There are 2 types of upscalers I've found so far: VGA output ones and HDMI output ones, and from what I can tell the HDMI ones only output at a 16:9 aspect ratio, usually @ 720p or 1080p only not the native aspect of the N64 which is 4:3. The VGA ones output at 4:3, most at up to 1024x768.

But my question is, if I used HDMI, would it only output at 16:9 or would 4:3 also work? And if it does output at 16:9, will it actually stretch the picture or will it keep the aspect of the picture and put bars on the sides of it to make a 'full' 16:9 picture? Also HDMI carries audio so the audio from the red and white rca plugs would be transmitted over that, but VGA doesn't so how would I transmit the audio to the TV with VGA?

If anyone can help out I would appreciate it.
thanks.


----------



## TheJesus

Upscalers don't do a whole lot since the games were made before HDTV really existed. The only way I've ever seen it look somewhat decent was an emulator set to high resolution, but even then...


----------



## Nugu

Does your TV not allow stretch/zoom on analog inputs? That's how I played ps2 for a bit before I went emu. The button is usually called ratio/zoom/aspect/pix shape or similar on the remote.

And as above said upscaling doesn't do jack for pic quality. Few months ago I fired up the n64 for some golden eye (jesus the control scheme seemed better in the day) using my receivers upscaler - looked horrible.

For what it's worth my receiver outputs hdmi and did 4:3.


----------

